# Tr: Jfbb



## danimals (Feb 11, 2014)

Second TR!

Jack Frost big boulder in PA is super tiny but usually has the best snow. They are two ski areas a few miles apart that fall under one lift ticket. Day riding at frost, night\park at boulder. Today I only could ride in the morning so decided to see how frost rode after the recent storms. They have an open bounds policy which is cool too.

Far left side of the mountain is their "expert" terrain. Super fun. The snow was good, perfect cord and not a slick spot anywhere. Woods had about 4 inches I'd say. It was crusty but my board floated just fine.


Pretty cold in the lot


Fun rides through the woods


The top of river shot's last headwall


Right off of the side of rivershot is the elevator. Fun but short.


Top of elevator glade looking toward Floyd's headwall


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 11, 2014)

Last time I skied JF was 1977.....Thanksgiveng week ....was a cold then , but not -1
upside down ski area ..lodge at top.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 11, 2014)

danimals said:


> Second TR!
> 
> Jack Frost big boulder in PA is super tiny but usually has the best snow. ...



Hard to find a Peak Resorts area that does not make great snow.


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Hard to find a Peak Resorts area that does not make great snow.



I know a couple this year! Attitash and Wildcat


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> I know a couple this year! Attitash and Wildcat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yeah but they don't have as much squarefootage to cover ,also takes alot more electricity to pump water 2000' up vs 500'


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> I know a couple this year! Attitash and Wildcat



I haven't been to either this season (but I see that you haven't either).  Natural snow has been in short supply up north, but I suspect the fan gun snow they have made to date is just fine!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 12, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Hard to find a Peak Resorts area that does not make great snow.



Its not only the snowmaking.  Jack Frost sits on the western side of the plateau and benefits more then the down sloping east side.  We had a house at Arrowhead Lake, right around the corner, and they definitely get more snow then even Mt Pocono (near CBK).  Add to that, Frost doesn't have night skiing thus less traffic.

I have a hard time with Frost.  They were definitely on our list for a home mountain with the afore mentioned house at Arrowhead.  Being owned by Peaks is a big time plus for them with the multi mountain pass options.  They  seem to have a good racing program, though that was not in our thinking at that time.  I skied there several times giving it a chance, the mountain just never caught me.  We finally decided Camelback was in better position, between NJ and PA houses, and had a little more variety, no regrets.

BTW if you enjoy Frost, its got a smaller clone on the east side of the Pocono's called Ski Big Bear.  I swear it and Jack Frost ski identical. 

Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 12, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Its not only the snowmaking.  Jack Frost sits on the western side of the plateau and benefits more then the down sloping east side.  We had a house at Arrowhead Lake, right around the corner, and they definitely get more snow then even Mt Pocono (near CBK).  Add to that, Frost doesn't have night skiing thus less traffic.
> 
> I have a hard time with Frost.  They were definitely on our list for a home mountain with the afore mentioned house at Arrowhead.  Being owned by Peaks is a big time plus for them with the multi mountain pass options.  They  seem to have a good racing program, though that was not in our thinking at that time.  I skied there several times giving it a chance, the mountain just never caught me.  We finally decided Camelback was in better position, between NJ and PA houses, and had a little more variety, no regrets.
> 
> ...



Didn't Big Bear close down or get auctioned off?


----------



## danimals (Feb 12, 2014)

Big bear is open. It's pretty far north out of the way. Alpine was auctioned I think.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2014)

I always like seeing TR of places I've never been. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2014)

dlague said:


> I know a couple this year! Attitash and Wildcat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Actually Attitash has done a good job and has a nice base. It's just an icy mountain because of the wind, low elevation, and skier traffic.


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool report! i dont know if we've had a Jack Frost BB report before.


----------

